# Pen #3



## B Rogers (Sep 22, 2018)

Finished this chittum burl pen up this morning. Not perfect but I'll take it for #3.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 22, 2018)

Love the wood! Certainly not a slim pen! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 22, 2018)

Definitely not a slim. 12.5 mm tube in the cap. I was scared to take it down too much more for fear of splitting.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2018)

Great looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful wood with depth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 23, 2018)

Lots of character in that piece of timber.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2018)

The finish looks great! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 23, 2018)

Finished one up today with a cigar band.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## cgseymour (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice job.
What kit is that?
Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 25, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Nice job.
> What kit is that?
> Beautiful work



I'll agree with the beautiful work. 

My guess on the kit is a Vertex - at least that's the only kit I've seen that has the hex elements in it. Now we wait for Bryson to answer to see how wrong I am :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 25, 2018)

I love both. The cigar band is really sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 25, 2018)

You're correct Ken. Vertex supreme. The magnetic cap is super convenient.


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice pen, I like the chittum burl pen the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

